# No fishing, so I'm shooting



## jkbirocz (Feb 9, 2011)

This weather is making my nuts, I haven't been in the mood for hunting so I have just been messing with my guns. I have been wanting to customize my 10/22 since the day I got it when I was 13....12 years later I finally got around to it. I went with a boyds stock thats kinda like a ambi thumbhole stock since I take some lefty friends shooting, a volquartsen stainless and carbon fiber bull barrel, a bunch of vq internal crap, tactical innovations trigger and charge handle, power customs base, warne extrema rings, and a 4-12 AO simmons until I can afford some better optics. The Volquartsen stuff burned a hole im my pocket, but I figured I would get the good stuff since I waited so long to do all the stuff to it. Just mounted the scope today, I am hoping to shoot it this weekend  

















And here's my new G33....a baby glock in .357 sig, it's wicked yet extremely manageable


----------



## Jim (Feb 10, 2011)

nice toys!

That 10/22 is nuts!


----------



## Truckmechanic (Feb 10, 2011)

I love the 10/22. You done a very nice job with it!! Please let us know bow it handles and shoots.


----------



## jixer (Feb 10, 2011)

I like the coloring of the stock, My Savage bvss .17 is the same coloring, and it gets compliments all the time at the range. Nice custom setup, should shoot great and looks really mean.


----------



## bulldog (Feb 10, 2011)

That 10/22 is awesome!! I'd love to buy one of those sub compact Glocks but my hands are enormous and they just don't feel right.


----------



## lswoody (Feb 10, 2011)

That is a sweet looking rifle you got there!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 11, 2011)

You'll shoot your eye out.


Fix your reel - the thaw is almost here!


----------



## Jim (Feb 11, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> You'll shoot your eye out.
> 
> 
> Fix your reel - the thaw is almost here!



Use the reel as target practice! 8)


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 11, 2011)

jkbirocz are you on rimfire central?


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 20, 2011)

No I am not on rimfire central....I try to keep forums to fishing

Anyways made it up to my cabin for a couple hours today and sighted in the 10/22. I wanted to get a bunch of different ammo but cabela's had a small selection of match grade stuff, so I decided just to shoot the federal bulk ammo through it until I order match stuff online

It was about 10 inches low and a few inches to the left at 50, after a few dozen clicks it was pretty much on. I am sure with better ammo and actual sandbags it will produce crazy groups.

I brought the 10/22, xd9, commander, and g33....





Sighting in...





Best 10rd group at 50yd





After I had my rifle sighted in I shot the handguns real quick....literally real quick

2 33rd mags through the xd9 rapid fire at 25yds 
66 rds on the board


----------



## bulldog (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm still jealous of the 10/22. Nice groups!!


----------



## Quackrstackr (Feb 21, 2011)

Very nice rifle.

How do you like that baby Glock and the .357 Sig round? I've often thought about picking up a pistol chambered for that.


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 21, 2011)

I like my g33 a lot, problem is finding ammo thats not super expensive. It's not terrible though, its basically like .45 ammo. I always strayed away from the glocks due to the grip angle, but I shot my buddy's g26 a while back and I liked how the bulge in the grip helps you keep a good handle on a two finger pistol. I have put about 250 rounds through it so far and have no problems. no feed or ejection issues whatsoever. It shoots really well too, I am by no means a good shot with a pistol, but I can put up a decent 3 to 4 inch 9 shot group at 15yds on a good day with it. Even chambered for that round the gun is really manageable. I love my xd, it has atleast 5000rds through it with not a single misfead or failure to eject, and I shoot the piss outta it, but I just think the xd sub-compacts are hideous. My dad has a xd9 sub and it just looks weird, not to mention it definately does not tuck away nearly as good as the glock. 

I was looking at ammo yesterday at cabela's and they only had winchester white box, sellier and bellot, and buffalo bore .357 sig, I grabbed a box of the winchester cause that is what I shoot through my 9mm. I had read a lot of reviews on different .357 ammo and people said the white box has a lot quality issues with .357, so I oppened the box and pulled out a random bullet, and the bullet was in the case backwards.... So I got the sellier and bellot, and that stuff shot fine. I primarilly have shot gold dots through it up until yesterday cause I got a deal on a pile of that stuff. The gold dots shoot great, super accurate and consistent, and I sure wouldn't want to get hit with one either. Thats what I carry in it too. 

I was working at a gunshop when I bought my g33, and I got it for cost....so I really can't complain about it at all. I talked to a PA game warden and they carry the 31, and he says he has a 32 and a 33, and he says he shoots the 33 the best. He also said they carry gold dots too and they function perfectly, he also said you should see what they do to a deer :lol:


----------

